
Moped Company Revel Suspends New York City Operations After Second Death - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/moped-company-revel-suspends-new-york-city-operations-after-second-death-11595955261
======
greenyoda
Here's a non-paywalled article about this: [https://gothamist.com/news/revel-
suspends-operations-after-d...](https://gothamist.com/news/revel-suspends-
operations-after-death-second-rider-month)

